# Get the ship out of here (shipping Question)



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

OK, now the project is done and ready to deliver. I have delivered it in my truck, had the customer pick it up, I've taken it to the craft show and watch it disappear down the aisle with a customer (I've even taken iit straight to the burn barrel), but what I haven't done is set up a shipping department. Let's talk about organizing ideas, when to ship USPS, UPS LTL, insurance, etc., etc.

what do we watch for and what should we avoid?

russv


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

russv,
It might be just trial and error to find what works best for you. Over the years I have found that if you can send it through the mail (USPS) that this is the most reliable and cost effective. Fed ex is next on the price scale but can be unreliable and I have had customers complain. UPS is very good but a little more expensive, especially if you open an account. For the very large and heavy items I use freightquote.com they always find the lowest price.

Good Luck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

UPS drops at the door and runs. If you require a signature, they don't care. still drop and run!! :-(


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with Topamax-wouldn't even include UPS on the list. If you're shipping books or clothes (think Amazon and Lands End) they're OK. However, if you're shipping something you don't want broken forget it! They're animals and will destroy anything that isnt' packed so that a tank can run over it!
Amazon.com's Tool Crib formerly used UPS, but now ships heavier tools via Fed Ex, USPS will work for items less heavy. I've also shipped furniture pieces across the country using trucking services (Yellow/Freightway, etc.). It's not cheap, but if the piece is crated properly, they'll handle it properly.
My two cents on this.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

so what do you guys use for packing? where do you get your boxes?

russv


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I use UPS and USPS to ship, the important thing is to paskage it properly. No movement inside of the box. Use popcorn or bubble wrap if possible, sometimes newspaper is ok. I get my supplies locally but there is a company that I used to get them from called Uline, here is a link to them:

http://www.uline.com/

I hope this helps


----------

